# Norwegian: kun/bare



## Kvitebjørn

Hei,
Jeg lurer på om forskjeller mellom kun og bare.
Høres kun litt gammldags ut? Som God dag?


----------



## raumar

Ja, "kun" kan være litt gammeldags, og passer best til formelt eller høytidelig språk. Hvis du bruker "kun" i hverdagslige sammenhenger, kan resultatet lett bli ufrivillig komisk. På den annen side er det vanligvis greit å bruke "bare", også i en formell eller høytidelig sammenheng.


----------



## Kvitebjørn

Tusen takk, raumar


----------



## myšlenka

Er det muligens en viss betydningsforskjell mellom _kun_ og _bare_? Selv om de kan brukes om hverandre i mange tilfeller, oppfatter jeg at _kun_ brukes for å utelukke/ekskludere (altså "ikke mer enn") mens _bare_ høres litt betydningsforminskende ut.


----------



## raumar

For meg er det ikke naturlig å bruke "kun" i noen situasjoner -- jeg bruker "bare" i begge betydninger -- men det er godt mulig at de som bruker "kun" gjør et slikt skille.

Jeg ser at ordnett.no ikke har noe godt å si om "kun": Språkvett, Kun - ordnett.no



> _Kun_ betyr _bare_ – skriv heller det.
> 
> _Kun_ er et gammelt ord som har fått en ny oppblomstring, særlig gjennom reklamespråk: «Kun kr 99 995 pluss moms!»
> 
> Ulempen ved ordet er at mange oppfatter det som så gammeldags at de synes det bryter stilen i en nøytral fremstilling. Alt i 1937 kaller _Norsk riksmålsordbok_ det «halvt foreldet».
> 
> I vanlig språkbruk er _bare_ å foretrekke.


----------



## Ben Jamin

myšlenka said:


> Er det muligens en viss betydningsforskjell mellom _kun_ og _bare_? Selv om de kan brukes om hverandre i mange tilfeller, oppfatter jeg at _kun_ brukes for å utelukke/ekskludere (altså "ikke mer enn") mens _bare_ høres litt betydningsforminskende ut.


Dette er en gammel tråd, men jeg har nylig deltatt i en meningsutveksling som nettop gjald de to ordene. Jeg foretrakk å oversette "only" brukt i begrensende mening (exclusively) med "kun", men fikk en påpekning at "kun" er forbudt i våre tekster. Dette gjelder en ytterst presis og formell tekst (typisk for hva vi arbeider med), hvor det er viktig å skille mellom "kun" og "bare", fordi "bare" har også konnotasjonen "ikke mer enn …, lite".
Jeg synes at man burde kunne beholde denne nyansen.
Hva synes du?


----------



## myšlenka

Ben Jamin said:


> Dette er en gammel tråd, men jeg har nylig deltatt i en meningsutveksling som nettop gjald de to ordene. Jeg foretrakk å oversette "only" brukt i begrensende mening (exclusively) med "kun", men fikk en påpekning at "kun" er forbudt i våre tekster. Dette gjelder en ytterst presis og formell tekst (typisk for hva vi arbeider med), hvor det er viktig å skille mellom "kun" og "bare", fordi "bare" har også konnotasjonen "ikke mer enn …, lite".
> Jeg synes at man burde kunne beholde denne nyansen.
> Hva synes du?


"Forbudt i våre tekster"? Det er jo litt spesielt. Jeg spurte akkurat hun jeg deler kontor med, om hun oppfatter en betydningsforskjell mellom disse to. Hun svarte først nei, men i setninger som "det er bare/kun meg", oppdaget hun at de ikke nødvendigvis betød det samme.


----------



## winenous

Det er klart at forskjeller kan utvikler seg i et språk, men i Bokmålsordboken står det at både _bare_ og _kun_ har begge betydninger (utelukkende og forminskende). 

Den påpeker også at _bare _kan selvfølgelig brukes i andre anledninger, som  konjunksjon f.eks. Jeg tror ikke at det er mulig med _kun_.


----------



## raumar

winenous said:


> i Bokmålsordboken står det at både _bare_ og _kun_ har begge betydninger (utelukkende og forminskende).


Ja, det er også mitt inntrykk. Jeg tror nok det er konteksten som avgjør om "bare/kun" er utelukkende eller forminskende, eller begge deler. 

Kunne du gjengi setningen dere diskuterte, Ben Jamin? Det er enklere å ta stilling til et konkret eksempel.


----------



## JonTve

Noen eksempler hvor jeg ikke tror man vil bytte kun og bare.

- Det er kun en ting, som irriterer meg med min mann: Han biter negler.
- Kan du ikke bare be ham om å la være?
- Jo, men det virker kun i to minutter, så biter han negler igjen.
- Kan du så ikke bare gemme hans gebiss, så holder han nok opp!


----------



## Segorian

JonTve said:


> Noen eksempler hvor jeg ikke tror man vil bytte kun og bare.
> 
> - Det er kun en ting, som irriterer meg med min mann: Han biter negler.
> - Kan du ikke bare be ham om å la være?
> - Jo, men det virker kun i to minutter, så biter han negler igjen.
> - Kan du så ikke bare gemme hans gebiss, så holder han nok opp!


! Norska är ju inte mitt språk, men jag är säker på att jag mycket oftare har hört mina norska vänner säga ”Det er *bare* en ting, som irriterer meg…”.


----------



## raumar

Segorian said:


> jag är säker på att jag mycket oftare har hört mina norska vänner säga ”Det er *bare* en ting, som irriterer meg…”.



 Ja, absolutt!  Jeg ville brukt "bare" i alle fire setningene., og det vil nok mange nordmenn gjøre,

Som nevnt i en tidligere post bruker jeg aldri "kun" selv. Jeg oppfatter "kun" som et ord som helst brukes i Oslo Vest og Bærum, og andre steder dominert av en konservativ øvre middelklasse.. Altså en språkbruk som jeg ikke ønsker å bli assosiert med.  Men jeg er nok enig med Jon Tve i at "kun" passer bedre i setning 1 og 3 enn i 2 og 4.


----------



## winenous

raumar said:


> Jeg oppfatter "kun" som et ord som helst brukes i Oslo Vest og Bærum


Jeg bodde i Bærum i 1980-årene, men kom først på _kun_ i Ibsens _Evig eies kun det tapte_, og måtte spørre hva det betydd


----------



## raumar

Ja, svaret mitt bygger nok mest på fordommene mine mot Bærum.


----------



## JonTve

raumar said:


> Ja, svaret mitt bygger nok mest på fordommene mine mot Bærum.


OK jeg vokste opp i Bærum i 50-60 årene.


----------



## winenous

Det er nok sannsynlig at i Bærum fikk jeg kontakt stort sett med andre innflyttere


----------

